# Mail plante à la relève de mails d'un compte



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Et merci par avance de l'aide que vous voudrez bien m'apporter.

J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et si j'ai trouvé d'autres cas de plantages de l'application MAIL, je n'ai pas trouvé de problèmes vraiment similaires au mien (en tout cas, rien qui me permette de le résoudre).

J'utilise MAIL 3.6 et suis sur Mac OS X 10.5.8. 
J'ai trois comptes de messagerie sur MAIL : 1 orange et deux "privés" (l'un de mon ancienne école, l'autre d'une entreprise pour laquelle je travaille). J'ai commencé à avoir un premier problème avec MAIL il y a plusieurs mois : le son à la réception s'est refusé à marcher soudainement et ce malgré toutes les solutions tentées (cf le topic correspondant sur ce forum).

Là j'ai un souci plus grave : MAIL plante systématiquement lorsqu'il essaie de relever l'un des trois comptes (celui de mon travail). Si je désactive la relève de ce compte précis, MAIL marche correctement. Mais dès que je retente de relever les emails de ce compte, BAM, MAIL plante.

J'ai d'abord pensé que le problème ne venait pas de MAIL et ai appelé le service informatique de mon entreprise : je suis la seule à avoir le problème et ils ne voient pas du tout d'où ça peut venir... En outre, je peux aller consulter mes mails sans souci sur la plate-forme internet et je reçois même correctement mes mails sur mon IPhone... Enfin, lorsque je fais CTRL+clic sur le nom de la BAL en mettant "obtenir les informations du compte", MAIL m'indique correctement les messages qui sont sur le serveur.
Le problème semble donc venir de MAIL et non pas de mon compte de messagerie.

Voici ce que j'ai tenté : 
- J'ai lancé Onyx
- J'ai mis l'OS à jour
- J'ai réparé les autorisations du disque
- J'ai supprimé puis recréé la boîte (la recréation marche, il ne me signale aucun problème. Et dès que la relève commence, il re-plante)
- J'ai reconstruit la BAL

Je n'ai pas encore tenté la solution ultime (supprimer mail.com.plist) car je n'ai pas forcément envie de recrééer toutes mes BAL. 

Une idée? 

Merci beaucoup à tous


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

- quitte Mail
- va dans TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Mail; là, déplace le fichier Envelope Index sur ton bureau
- relance Mail
- regarde ce que ça donne après nouvelle indexation.

En bonus: normalement, ça redonnera même un coup de boost à Mail.


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour Schwebb,

Merci de ta réponse, seulement voilà : après avoir déplacé "Enveloppe Index" sur mon bureau et relancé MAIL, celui-ci à commencer à importer les messages puis a .... planté!!! (avec le message "MAIL a quitté inopinément")

Voici le début du rapport, si cela aide...

Process:         Mail [309]
Path:            /Applications/Mail.app/Contents/MacOS/Mail
Identifier:      com.apple.mail
Version:         3.6 (936)
Build Info:      Mail-9360000~1
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [110]

Interval Since Last Report:          2679 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           1
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  2609 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   1

Date/Time:       2009-11-25 12:41:41.531 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L30)
Report Version:  6
Anonymous UUID:  945FA455-6246-423B-A5AD-AB14DF363052

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  4

Application Specific Information:
-[LibraryImportAssistant synchronouslyDoTheImport]
Caught exception '-[NSFileWrapper setPreferredFilename:] *** preferredFilename cannot be empty.' while holding the database lock: 
0  __raiseError
1  objc_exception_throw
2  +[NSException raise:format:arguments:]
3  +[NSException raise:format:]
4  -[NSFileWrapper setPreferredFilename:]
5  -[HFSFileWrapper setPreferredFilename:]
6  -[MimePart configureFileWrapper:]
7  -[MimePart(DecodingSupport) contentsForTextSystem]
8  -[MimePart fileWrapper]
9  -[MimePart _createFileWrapper]
10  -[MimePart _createAttachment]
11  _getAttachmentsAndAddToCount
12  _getAttachmentsAndAddToCount
13  -[MimePart attachments]
14  +[Library insertOrUpdateMessages:withMailbox:fetchBodies:isInitialImportldMessagesByNewMessage:remoteIDs:newDocumentIDs:setFlags:clearFlags:messageFlagsForMessages:copyFilesrogressDelegate:updateRowIDs:]
15  +[Library addMessages:withMailbox:fetchBodies:isInitialImportldMessagesByNewMessage:remoteIDs:setFlags:clearFlags:messageFlagsForMessages:copyFiles:]
16  +[Library addMessages:withMailbox:fetchBodies:isInitialImportldMessagesByNewMessage:]
17  +[Library importMailbox:]
18  +[Library importEverythingIncludingDisabledAccounts:]
19  0x188aca
20  __invoking___
21  -[NSInvocation invoke]
22  -[MonitoredInvocation invoke]
23  +[WorkerThread _execute:]
24  -[NSThread main]
25  __NSThread__main__
26  _pthread_start
27  thread_start


Thread 0:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x968d1286 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x968d8a7c mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x9578fe7e CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x95790aa8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x920022ac RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
5   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x920020c5 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
6   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x92001f39 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
7   com.apple.AppKit                  0x94c676d5 _DPSNextEvent + 657
8   com.apple.AppKit                  0x94c66f88 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
9   com.apple.AppKit                  0x94ea438d -[NSApplication _realDoModalLoopeek:] + 563
10  com.apple.AppKit                  0x94e9eacb -[NSApplication runModalForWindow:] + 286
11  com.apple.mail                    0x000f2ec6 0x1000 + 990918
12  com.apple.mail                    0x000ef42d 0x1000 + 975917
13  com.apple.mail                    0x00004b3b 0x1000 + 15163
14  com.apple.Foundation              0x9432588e __NSFireDelayedPerform + 382
15  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x957908f5 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 4469
16  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x95790aa8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
17  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x920022ac RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
18  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x920020c5 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
19  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x92001f39 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
20  com.apple.AppKit                  0x94c676d5 _DPSNextEvent + 657
21  com.apple.AppKit                  0x94c66f88 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
22  com.apple.AppKit                  0x94c5ff9f -[NSApplication run] + 795
23  com.apple.AppKit                  0x94c2d1d8 NSApplicationMain + 574
24  com.apple.mail                    0x000fc0b2 0x1000 + 1028274

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x968d846e __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902dcd pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x91598842 WTF::TCMalloc_PageHeap::scavengerThread() + 578
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x9159886f WTF::TCMalloc_PageHeap::runScavengerThread(void*) + 15
4   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902155 _pthread_start + 321
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902012 thread_start + 34

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x968d1286 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x968d8a7c mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x9578fe7e CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x95790aa8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.Foundation              0x943253d5 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) runMode:beforeDate:] + 213
5   com.apple.Foundation              0x943314f4 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) run] + 84
6   com.apple.MessageFramework        0x003d8dc5 -[RSSInterchange _runManager] + 2140
7   com.apple.Foundation              0x942f0dfd -[NSThread main] + 45
8   com.apple.Foundation              0x942f09a4 __NSThread__main__ + 308
9   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902155 _pthread_start + 321
10  libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902012 thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x968d12e6 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x969032af _pthread_cond_wait + 1244
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96904b33 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation              0x94336dbc -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 236
4   com.apple.Foundation              0x94336bd0 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 144
5   com.apple.Foundation              0x94336b35 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.AppKit                  0x94ccd6e8 -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:] + 753
7   com.apple.Foundation              0x942f0dfd -[NSThread main] + 45
8   com.apple.Foundation              0x942f09a4 __NSThread__main__ + 308
9   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902155 _pthread_start + 321
10  libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902012 thread_start + 34

Thread 4 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x969ad136 __semwait_signal_nocancel + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x969a6013 usleep$NOCANCEL$UNIX2003 + 61
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x969bd685 abort + 85
3   com.apple.MessageFramework        0x0047a63a sqlite3_traceCallback + 0
4   com.apple.MessageFramework        0x0036c069 +[Library insertOrUpdateMessages:withMailbox:fetchBodies:isInitialImportldMessagesByNewMessage:remoteIDs:newDocumentIDs:setFlags:clearFlags:messageFlagsForMessages:copyFilesrogressDelegate:updateRowIDs:] + 2332
5   com.apple.MessageFramework        0x0036b744 +[Library addMessages:withMailbox:fetchBodies:isInitialImportldMessagesByNewMessage:remoteIDs:setFlags:clearFlags:messageFlagsForMessages:copyFiles:] + 146
6   com.apple.MessageFramework        0x0036b6aa +[Library addMessages:withMailbox:fetchBodies:isInitialImportldMessagesByNewMessage:] + 127
7   com.apple.MessageFramework        0x0047bd6b +[Library importMailbox:] + 702
8   com.apple.MessageFramework        0x0047edd1 +[Library importEverythingIncludingDisabledAccounts:] + 3160
9   com.apple.mail                    0x00188aca 0x1000 + 1604298
10  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x9580f91d __invoking___ + 29
11  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x9580f308 -[NSInvocation invoke] + 136
12  com.apple.MessageFramework        0x003db26c -[MonitoredInvocation invoke] + 409
13  com.apple.MessageFramework        0x003dc12e +[WorkerThread _execute:] + 144
14  com.apple.Foundation              0x942f0dfd -[NSThread main] + 45
15  com.apple.Foundation              0x942f09a4 __NSThread__main__ + 308
16  libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902155 _pthread_start + 321
17  libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96902012 thread_start + 34

Thread 4 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x0000003c  ebx: 0x969acc88  ecx: 0xb022f20c  edx: 0x969ad136
  edi: 0xa0577f40  esi: 0xb022f268  ebp: 0xb022f248  esp: 0xb022f20c
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00000247  eip: 0x969ad136   cs: 0x00000007
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x1ee02010


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Mouais... Peut-être un mail qui fait foirer tout le reste à l'importation.

Va faire un tour sur ce fil, où quelques idées sont avancées: http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/erreur-dimportation-dans-mail-259106.html


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Re-bonjour,
Et merci de ton aide! Je suis allée voir sur le fil que tu indiques mais j'ai l'impression d'être victime d'un problème plus large avec MAIL : j'ai créé une autre sesion et ai configuré MAIL pour qu'il reçoive le courrier de la boîte qui pose problème. Et là, surprise, ça marche parfaitement! Le son à la réception qui avait disparu depuis plusieurs mois a même retenti! Il s'agit donc d'un souci avec mes réglages... Une idée?


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Héhé. 

Tu as fait ce que j'allais te conseiller ensuite: tester sur une autre session. Bon, ça isole le problème sur une seule session.

Faudrait faire du ménage poussé.

Déjà:
- vérifier que tes boîtes de réception et envoyés ne sont pas trop pleines
- appliquer toutes les manips de nettoyage vues sur l'autre fil
- télécharge le patch pour Mail, dispo ici: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx_updates/mailupdate.html (si tu es encore sous Leo, comme ta congif le laisse entendre; je ne pense pas que ce patch soit valable sous SL).


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

AAAAARGH! :hosto:

Voilà où j'en suis : 
- Non, mes dossiers envoi/réception ne sont pas trop gonflés (une trentaine de messages dans chacun) car j'avais classé tous mes messages au fur et à mesure dans des dossiers (menu "sur mon Mac")
- j'ai tenté toutes les opérations de nettoyage mises dans l'autre fil (sauf celles relatives à l'importation vu que je n'importe rien là) sans succès
- J'ai voulu installer le patch pour mail que tu m'as indiqué : il refuse de l'installer parce que mon disque dur, selon lui, ne convient pas à l'opération. Pourtant je l'ai passé à l'utilitaire de disques hier soir et pas de problèmes a priori, et il a 100 Go d'espace libre. Peut-être parce que le patch convient pour 10.5.6 et que je suis à 10.5.8?
- Enfin, et c'est là que j'ai VRAIMENT envie de hurler AAAARGH, je viens de m'apercevoir que les mails qui figuraient en réception de la BAL qui pose problème ont été perdus. Par précaution, je les avais tous déplacés dans un dossier sur mon mac (comme d'habitude quand je classe mes mails en fait); et là, quand je vais dans ce dossier pour relire les mails, je n'ai que les titres!!!! J'ouvre les messages et il n'y a rien dedans............. Mais ARGH quoi!!!!! :afraid:

EDIT : j'ai pu retrouver les mails en question (ceux dont MAIL n'affiche plus que l'objet) en allant dans Bibliothèque-->Mail-->Mailboxes-->nom_du_dossier_où_j'ai_fait_la_sauvegarde.mbox. C'est pas pratique mais au moins ils sont là!

Merci encore de ton aide.....


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Bon. Essaie de quitter Mail, mettre sur le bureau le fichier AvailableFeeds, qui se trouve dans le même dossier que Envelope Index. Relance Mail et regarde.



EDIT: je pars du pricnipe que tu as fait tout ce qui est dans l'autre fil, hein? Installation de la combo, réparation des autorisations et tout.


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Merci encore...

J'ai fait la manip, ça ne change rien?...

(je le mets à la poubelle, le fichier Available Feeds, maintenant qu'il y en a un nouveau?)


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Clmnc a dit:


> Merci encore...
> 
> J'ai fait la manip, ça ne change rien?...
> 
> (je le mets à la poubelle, le fichier Available Feeds, maintenant qu'il y en a un nouveau?)



Heu... Je ne sais pas. Garde tout sur le bureau jusqu'au prochain redémarrage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

Tu as des plug-ins?

Tu es en IMAP ou en POP?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------

Essaie ça:
- quitte Mail
- déplace sur le bureau le dossier suivant: TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Caches/Mail
- déplace à nouveau sur le bureau le dossier Envelope Index de tout-à-l'heure
- redémarre
- relance Mail


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Alors pour répondre à ta question ("je pars du principe que tu as fait tout ce qui était conseillé dans l'autre fil"), reprenons*toutes les bases* : 
*OS à jour : _oui_
*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) :_ fait via Onyx et via Utilitaire de disques (deux fois chacun, hier et aujourd'hui)_
*réparation verification du volume ( via utilitaire disque du support) : _oui_
*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx :_ oui. Je lance Onyx toutes les semaines de toutes façons._
* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS : _oui_
* verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2 ( session 1 fermée)_  --> Oui, le souci est local (pas de problème sur session2)_
*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
 application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple ) les fichiers liés dans la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: _oui, fait avec les fichiers "Available feeds" et "Enveloppe index"_

Pour te répondre *sur les plug-ins*, j'avais Growl que j'ai vite désactivé sur MAIL après l'avoir téléchargé (provoquait des plantages sur MAIL) puis carrément désinstallé hier soir en l'enlevant du dossier "Bundles" dans Bibliothèque-->Mail

Je suis en *POP* sur les trois comptes.

J'essaie de virer les caches et de redémarrer et je reviens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h36 ----------

J'ai viré les caches de MAIL (enfin j'ai mis le dossier sur le bureau quoi) et mis "envelope index" sur le bureau : Mail plante dès qu'il tente de récupérer les 9000 messages, et il plante toujours à un endroit différent.... Du coup, j'ai remis à sa place l'"Envelope Index" initial.


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Je sèche, là. :mouais:

Si ça plante à chaque fois à une étape différente, on peut écarter l'hypothèse du mail pourri qui fait tout planter.

Essaie d'aller voir dans le support Apple: http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_fr&kword=&type=&newstype=&q=10.5 Mail

Et voir avec Orange aussi, puisque apparemment c'est le seul compte qui plante.


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement, il plante un peu quand ça lui chante....

Non le seul compte qui plante à la relève est celui de mon entreprise (pas celui d'Orange), et manifestement ça ne vient pas d'eux (et j'ai tendance à croire l'informaticien, vu que MAIL fait d'autres plantages non liés à ce compte)

Je suis déjà allée voir sur le support d'Apple, rien vu qui me corresponde, d'autant qu'il n'y a pas qu'un problème... Et si j'appelais le SAV technique?

Et si je supprime le fichier mail.plist, qu'est-ce que ça fait exactement? Quelles précautions devrais-je prendre?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

Sinon j'ai réussi à récupérer les mails vides (dont MAIL n'affichait plus que l'objet) en ré-important les deux BAL concernées....


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Clmnc a dit:


> si je supprime le fichier mail.plist, qu'est-ce que ça fait exactement? Quelles précautions devrais-je prendre?



Cette action supprimera toutes les infos que possède Mail sur tes comptes.

Donc note tout ce qui concerne tes comptes (mot de passe, serveurs, etc.), pour les recréer ensuite.

Si tu supprimes les .plist, tant qu'à faire supprime aussi les comptes dans Mail (dans les préférences, après les avoir désactivés): comme ça tu repars sur des bases entièrement neuves (Heu! à condition d'avoir des sauvegardes de tes mails, hein!).


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Autrement dit, ça vide aussi tous mes mails, y compris les sauvegardes sur mon MAC, ou seulement les dossiers "boîte de réception" et "messages envoyés"?
Bon au pire je fais une sauvegarde journalière sur Time Machine donc ça limite les dégâts...
Merci...


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Supprimer tes comptes entraînera la suppression des bal, sauf celles que TU as créées; ex: la bal «boîte de réception » du compte blabla sera détruite, mais la bal «mes mails à moi» du compte blabla, que tu as créée en local sur le Mac, ne sera pas détruite.

Supprimer seulement les .plist, en revanche, je ne sais pas si ça entraîne la suppression des boîtes. Je ne pense pas.

Avant toute chose, assure-toi que tous tes mails importants sont bien sur le webmail, c'est une bonne garantie.


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Ah ah ah, j'ai tout configuré pour que MAIL efface la copie sur le serveur dès la relève... Mais bon, j'ai tout importé sur mon Mac et je fais une sauvegarde sur Time Machine avant de tout effacer et de recommencer... Donc là je vire mail.plist et je supprime mes trois BAL pour les reconstruire ensuite.
Pendant que j'y suis, qu'est-ce que j'efface dans Bibliothèque--> mail comme fichiers? Je comptais virer Available Feeds et Envelope Index (+mail.plist).
Merci!


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Clmnc a dit:


> Pendant que j'y suis, qu'est-ce que j'efface dans Bibliothèque--> mail comme fichiers? Je comptais virer Available Feeds et Envelope Index (+mail.plist).
> Merci!



TaPetitemaison/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist.


----------



## Clmnc (25 Novembre 2009)

Ouf, ça y est ! J'ai tout effacé, tout recréé, tout marche et je n'ai rien perdu! :love:
Seul faux-espoir : j'espérais, avec toutes ces manip, retrouver un jour le son à la réception, mais raté 

Merci beaucoup Schwebb pour ton aide et ta réactivité!


----------



## schwebb (26 Novembre 2009)

Bon, je suis content que ça fonctionne. 

Pour le son à la réception, j'ai un truc qui marche, mais seulement pour les comptes en imap!


----------



## Clmnc (27 Novembre 2009)

Si c'est "désactiver la commande IDLE", on m'a l'a déjà proposé, mais je n'ai de toutes façons que des comptes POP 
Merci encore!


----------



## schwebb (27 Novembre 2009)

C'était ça.


----------

